# Help! My hood won't open!!



## nlub13 (Aug 8, 2003)

So I pulled the hood release, felt no resistance, checked the hood, and sure enough, it didn't pop. The cable either broke or is no longer connected to the hood release.

So... anyone has any idea how I can get the hood open without inflicting too much damage?

Thanks!


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

nlub13 said:


> So I pull the hood release, and felt no resistance, then go check the hood, and sure enough, it didn't pop. The cable apparently either broke or is no longer connected to the hood release.
> 
> So... anyone have any idea how i can get the hood open without inflicting too much damage?
> 
> THanks!


WHen you pop it but it doesnt open, can you push down and hear the latch click? Cause mine does that when its cold. Just work it like that till it opens


----------



## nlub13 (Aug 8, 2003)

No, it doesn't. The hood latch under the dash doesn't do anything at all.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Try holding the latch with your right hand, and standing outside the car give the corner of the hood a few good pops with the palm of your left. Hit it where it curls up to meed the windhshield in the corner. Works on mine, hope that will help.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

this happened on my old honda. the cable got stretched out, i didnt feel any tension either. the cable was still connected to the lever though. i took out the lever, i got a pair of vise grips and used them to pull the cable till the latch released. this worked for a few weeks til i got a new cable.

check underneath the lever, to see if the cable is still connected. the cable on the honda was steel wire rope, doesnt break easily. the cable might be wrapped in a black sleeve, cut out a section til you see the wire. good luck.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

On mine, when I pull the hood release, it just clicks. So I either have to have someone else pull up on my hood or stick something under the hood to push it as far as it can go, then pull the lever and it pops.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Since I'm lanky, I pull the latch while standing in front of the tire and then reach the front edge of hood and lift up with my left hand. I think I need to replace the spring and adjust the bracket possibly. I cleaned it once and it worked fine for a couple times then went back to this. As far as how to get it open if the cable has snapped, if you can't do like Wufaded said and pull on the wire from inside the car, like if it broke somewhere else, then short of busting up your grill, it's not going to be easy. You need to remove the three bolts that hold the mechanism in, but they're 12mm bolts, and a 12mm socket won't fit between the grill slats. On the one hand, you're glad the design makes it damn near impossible for someone to get the hood open from outside the car, on the other, you're pissed because it's your car and you're the someone! I'd start looking for a replacement grill at the junkyard for $5-$10 and while you're there, maybe get the hood release cable. Then go home and do your best not to bust the grill getting that socket in there, but if you do, no big deal, you've got a spare.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I was washing my car today and noticed that one corner of the hood pulls down tighter than the other. I've always noticed this but never gave it too much thought. So I popped the hood and started to unscrew the rubber bumper on that side, which makes it raise up. I did this until the hood was even all the way across. Then I got to thinking, if I back them out enough on each side that theres some pressure on the hood when it's latched, that when I pop the hood, it should come up a little and I wouldn't have to do the stretched out arms trick to pop it anymore. Sure enough it worked. So if you're having similar issues as me, try backing those rubber bumpers out a bit to put some pressure on it while it's latched.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Screwdriver*

I happend to have this rubber screwdriver that fit perfectly in the hood release space when the handle is pulled up. I actually like this method better, I just keep the screw driver in my glove compartment. It stays in place nicely I think because of the rubber handle so try that if you have one around.


----------



## ZERGDOGG (May 18, 2016)

same problem on my 2000 sentra, noticed the rubber bumper on the pass side near the headlight was crushed. it had to be 1/4" shorter than the driver side one.I built it up using some thick foam weather stripping that I had laying around as I couldnt find any rubber washers about. i put some on the bumber and some on the hood where the bumper hits the hood to raise the hood a bit but still below the sight lines. and now when I pull the hood latch I get a satisfying pop instead of no sound at all and the hood opens.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

Your grill between the headlights, just clips in there, in 5 places, 2 at each end and 1 about where the emblem is. if your careful, grab on to it, and just give it a robust jerk outward at each end first, then the middle, you might be able to get it to pop out with the hood down still. Then you have got access to the latch.


----------



## JustHelpingAfriend (Mar 13, 2021)

BennittoMallito said:


> Try holding the latch with your right hand, and standing outside the car give the corner of the hood a few good pops with the palm of your left. Hit it where it curls up to meed the windhshield in the corner. Works on mine, hope that will help.


Thank you so much!! That helped my friend!!!


----------

